# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  wifes estrogen

## rbm33

my wide had a full hysterectomy two years and seemed to be doing great until her dr moved.
after he moved she started with a new dr and when they ran her blood work they came back and said her test. level was very high so they changer her hrt protocol to basically just 2mg of estrodial daily.

this was about 6 months ago and recently she started feeling bad so she had blood drawn and ther estrogen level was 568 when around 94 is ideal.

she is 39 4'11" and 95 lbs with about 13%bf.

we aren't even sure what to do, the dr. selection around us is pretty limited. what would be a good safe way to to get her estrogen levels back down quickly?

thanks in advance

----------


## kelkel

> we aren't even sure what to do, the dr. selection around us is pretty limited. what would be a good safe way to to get her estrogen levels back down quickly?
> thanks in advance


Honestly I'd consult with the old doctor. She should be able to work with him remotely until she finds a suitable replacement. Many doc's will treat "virtually" these days.

----------


## rbm33

> Honestly I'd consult with the old doctor. She should be able to work with him remotely until she finds a suitable replacement. Many doc's will treat "virtually" these days.


thanks for the reply kel, that's exactly what we are going to do. she has an appoint next week, its just a couple of hour drive.

her original obgy had her on a compound mixture that was 2.5 mg which was 80% estriol and 20% estrogen along with 2mg Test, and in addition he had her taking 2mg estradiol daily.

this protocol work great for months but when he moved and she went to the new dr they tested her blood and everything was great except her Test. level was double what it should be. so... instead of adjusting the amount of test in her compound mixture they just completely took her off of it and left her on the 2mg estradiol daily.

then after about 4 months she started feeling horrible physical and emotionally and we had blood work and estrogen lever came in a 568 when it should have been around 94.
does it make since that cutting out the compound mixture with test in it and staying on the same dosage of estradiol that her estrogen would go up that high??


thanks for the reply.

----------


## rbm33

Any one have any suggestions?

----------


## lovbyts

> Any one have any suggestions?


What Kelkel said or why not just tell the new doctor the new protocal is not working and you/she wants to go back to the old protocol since it was working for her.

I'm not sure why people are afraid to tell doctors what they think or what to do. Your doctor works for you, you dont work for them. You need to go in with the attitude that they need to fix the problem, not that you are the problem.

----------

